

Marissa Mayer is killing telecommuting, and that’s a good thing - EwanToo
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/28/marissa-mayer-is-killing-telecommuting-and-thats-a-good-thing

======
ghughes
I read the entire thing and still can't figure out whether it's a work of
satire.

